# Carlton se100 coffee / espresso machine



## Waynegod3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone have an instruction manual for this machine I can't find it on net anywhere cheers , I need to know how much coffee to use etc


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Waynegod3 said:


> Does anyone have an instruction manual for this machine I can't find it on net anywhere cheers , I need to know how much coffee to use etc


Presuming it's a drip coffee maker? A good place to start is to use the formula ratio of 60grms of coffee to 1 litre of water - so you'll need some scales to be accurate. Recommend you use freshly ground coffee too if you're not already doing so. If you haven't got a grinder, you can pick up a decent one that will do the job for pour over coffee making. Grind should be coarse sand texture.


----------

